# حصريا و على اول منتدى عربي العملاق ArcGis Desktop 10



## عبدالله قالمة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليوم موعدنا مع جديد الرائد في مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية من شركة Esri . برنامج ArcGis Desktop 10 ، مع الكراك 












التحميل برابط تورنت في المرفقات​


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*صور من البرنامج*

ArcMap
























ArcCatalog​


----------



## ليث حجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلمو كثير على البرنامج الرائع
اخي انا نزلت البرنامج وكل شي تمام ياستثناء عندما اردت عمل authorized لل arcinfo فانه يطلب authorized number فكيف لي ان احصل عليه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ليث حجة قال:


> يسلمو كثير على البرنامج الرائع
> اخي انا نزلت البرنامج وكل شي تمام ياستثناء عندما اردت عمل authorized لل arcinfo فانه يطلب authorized number فكيف لي ان احصل عليه ؟؟؟؟



أخي الكريم اتبع التعليمات المرفقة مع الكراك بالحرف 
ولا داعي لاختيار Autorize اختر كما هو مبين في الصورة التالية 





طريقة عمل الليسنس هي نفسها كما في النسخ السابقة 9.1 9.2 9.3 






و هذه هي التعليمات الخاصة بعمل الليسنس


----------



## سكفان (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مساعدة thankkkkkkkkkkkkkk uuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي العزيز اشكرك على المجهود الرائع ولكن الملف لاتعمل عندي ولا اعرف لماذا ؟


----------



## laidmaarad (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## مهـ عمار (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز 
لكن كيف اشغل ملفات تورنت


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن هل هناك فرق بين arc gis10 و arc gis9.3


----------



## فتح الرحمن محمد ع (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء تزويدى ببرنامج تعليمى لبرنامج arcgis


----------



## osama mohamed nour (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ / عبد الله 
جزاك الله خيرا 
اريد منك شرح كيفية تغيير ال hostname وذلك فى الفايل 9xlic.lic 
اخوك / اسامة محمد نور


----------



## ontikka (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## messaoudb1986 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## messaoudb1986 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اريد كيفية تثبيته من البداية الي النهاية 
ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## yoseph42k (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الغالي ممكن رابط البرنامج 
أو البرنامج أو طريقت تحميله لو سمحت


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

osama mohamed nour قال:


> الاخ / عبد الله
> جزاك الله خيرا
> اريد منك شرح كيفية تغيير ال hostname وذلك فى الفايل 9xlic.lic
> اخوك / اسامة محمد نور



اخي افتح الملف 9xlic.lic بواسطة word pad ثم غير hostname بأسم حاسوبك كما في الصورة التالية


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*طريقة تحميل البرنامج بتقنية التورنت*

1 حمل برنامج تورنت ، مثلا utorrent من هنا http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete?os=win
2 ثبت البرنامج على حاسوبك 
3 افتح ملف التورنت الموجود مع المرفقات و اختر مكان الحفظ 
و عندها سيبدأ تحميل البرنامج 






صورة لبرنامج utorrent


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

messaoudb1986 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم اريد كيفية تثبيته من البداية الي النهاية
> ان امكن وشكرا



اخي تثبيت هذا البرنامج بسيط جدا مثله مثل أي برنامج ، انقر على setup ثم اتبع التعليمات فقط 
و لتثبيت الليسنس اتبع التعليمات المرفقة مع الكراك


----------



## osama mohamed nour (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ/ عبد الله 
السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك ذخرا لامتك .


----------



## medo_medo_medo (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا على البرامج القيمة دى


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## TOP.ROMANTIC (11 يناير 2011)

للتميز دائما عنوان 
شكرا اخي الكريم علي الحصريات


----------



## husam_f (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور كثيرا يا اخي


----------



## sepan (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا.*​


----------



## himaelnady (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## عيون العرب (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل المنصور (15 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## sepan (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng_osama1 (18 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا اخي العزيز 
لكن كيف اشغل ملفات تورنت*​


----------



## Malbusaidi (19 يوليو 2011)

كيف أشغل ملفات تورنت ؟
الرجاء الرد للأهمية


----------



## Malbusaidi (19 يوليو 2011)

*كيف افتح ملفات التونت*

كيف افتح ملفات التونت


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (25 يوليو 2011)

الأخوة الذين لا يعرفون كيفية تشغيل ملفات التورنت يمكنهم تحميل برنامج utorrent من الرابط التالي:
http://www.utorrent.com/intl/fr/downloads/complete?os=win

ثم تثبيت البرنامج على الكمبوتر
أنقر مرتين على ملف التورنت المرفق
أختر مكان حفظ البرنامج على جهازك ، و انتظر حتى يكتمل التحميل .


----------



## عباس المهندس (29 يوليو 2011)

عاااااااااااااااشت الايادي بحق وتقبل اجمل تحية مني


----------



## noor-swan (31 يوليو 2011)

لك التحية عزيزي و جزاك الله خيرا
تفيد الأنباء بأن شركة ESRI ستطلق الإصدارة الجديدة ArcGIS 10.1 Beta قريبا كما ورد في مؤتمر ESRI الدولي الأخير.


----------



## ammar gis (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخوية العزيز من انصب البرنامج يطلعلي هذا المسج وميقبل ايكمل التنصيب من اكلة اوكي يلغي التنصيب ممكن تكوللنة شنو السبب الله ايخليك ترة تعبت كلش 
الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## أحلام بريئة (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## fox_man88 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## osama-d (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مساء الخير
لم يتحمل البرنامج معي من المرفقات او اقصد انه تم تحميل ملف مضغوط ولكن لا يفتح تحميل للبرنامج ما الخطا الذي قمت به انا 
شكرا


----------



## cadrafts (1 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتو ال license.lic لا يعمل لانه expire ما الحل افيدووووووووني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## yosryragab (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## SERAGE2007 (14 يوليو 2012)

سلام عليكم اخي العزيز كيف يعمل البرنامج علئ ويندو سفن وشكرأ


----------



## maged dida (23 يوليو 2012)

للاسف اخي الكريم النسخه الجديده مشاكلها كتييييييييييييير جداااااااا
و نسخه 9.3 افضل بكتير 

اتمني احصل علي نسخه كويسه من البرنامج


----------



## thelast_chemist (26 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بجد الف شكر للمجهود الرائع دة، بس انا لما كملت تحميل البرنامج وعملت الكرارك (*****) طلعت لي رسالة بتقول : the desired vendor daemon is down
check the Imgrd log file, or try Imreread
Feature:ARC/INFO
Vendor:Host: Localhost
License Path: @localhost;
FLEXnet Licensing error:-97,121

كما هو مرفق بالصورة 

انا مش عارف هو كدة معنها ان الرخصة خلصت؟ طيب هو في حل للموضوع دة؟
أرجو الافادة مع الشكر 

محمد عبد المنعم علي


----------



## thelast_chemist (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشتغلش معايا انا كمان، انت لقيت حل للموضوع؟


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

